# Made me smile!



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

http://www.tickld.com/cdn_image_thing/1044581.jpg

Still don't know how to post a pic!


----------



## UnrealEgg (Oct 12, 2014)

You can embedimages like this:

```
[img]http://www.tickld.com/cdn_image_thing/1044581.jpg[/img]
```
Here you go:









I don't understand how people get some tattoos :?


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for that.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Looks like he slept on a newspaper :?


----------



## Jacek (Nov 8, 2013)

-I want "Brenda" tattooed on my back.
-And what font you want?
-Erm, whatever you got.
-No problemo!


----------

